# girlfriend vs. my bike



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

well today i was walking my girlfriend home and like always she was riding my bike and i was trying to keep up and she attempted a wheelie crashed and got scraped up a little.
i helped her up and said are you alright baby. she said yeah
competely joking i said i wasnt talkng to you i was talking to my bike
she got furious and in a loud angry tone she yelled ya know one day your gonna have to choose between me and that retard bike of yours, its never gonna get you anywhere in life
now me being frustrated with her i said it enough to get your ass home isnt it
she paused glared at me and told me i have to stop acting like a little kid, get rid of my bike, and get a life to stay with her
so i dumped her ass and let her walk home alone in the rain
now since i dont need to buy her anything for her birthday and i have some spare cash im thinking about upgrading to a newer model haro sr 24 or an 08 x24


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

how old are you?


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> how old are you?


I was wondering the same thing. The post was totally void of maturity.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i am 15 and i will admit i am very imature
i just find it hilarious every time i go over today in my head


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Damn homey. Bros before hos huh? You probably could have ended that with both a bike, and a girl. Hopefully she wasn't worth it.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> i am 15 and i will admit i am very imature
> i just find it hilarious every time i go over today in my head


Well, it is clear where your priorities lie at this time, and that is with your bike. That is fine. You did the right thing by dumping her (you obviously did not have strong feelings for her), but you could have done it in a less insulting manner.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

So, what you're saying is that, she's now single? :devil:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

well id been with her for awhile and i thought i was being a good boyfriend always buying her what she wanted taking her out and paying for everything and today i just kinda realized if it hadnt been for her always having me buy her sh!t i would have had the money to buy that sweet usb molly on pinkbike and decited she needed to go


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> So, what you're saying is that, she's now single? :devil:


dude unless you 14 or 15 that really creepy


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> dude unless you 14 or 15 that really creepy


Especially with the avatar!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

If my girlfriend rode bicycles and attempted anything I would make sure every word out of my mouth is thought in advance by 5 minutes, because I would not want that perfect relationship to end.

Instead, she says I can ride as much as I want but thinks I look retarded.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

its cool ive kinda been eyeballin this girl i see at the skatepark 
i goodlooking girl that rides a bike as good as they boys would be a gift from god


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I went through that same stuff when I was 15. Now at 39, I've learned that the bike will always be there in the morning. Girls (or women)...well...you never know. 

My current girlfriend knows and understands that my riding and working on the bikes is very important part of my life. She doesn't try to stop me from buying new parts or for leaving for the weekend to do a fun ride somewhere. And she's also getting into the riding thing (mtb and road, currently, but she wants to try to get on a BMX track). She's a keeper. Good luck to you to find someone like that.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> i goodlooking girl that rides a bike as good as they boys


You're a "goodlooking" girl? :lol:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I laughed.

Good work, kid.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Soooo many funny things I could say.

Despite that thought, that chick was a gold digger.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> Soooo many funny things I could say.
> 
> Despite that thought, that chick was a gold digger.


Irreconcilable differences


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

holy **** i think this might be the happiest day of my life look what i found
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/262294/
if any of you queers buys it before me ill kill ya


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I would have dumped her too

I dumped a girl a while back because she thought biking was stupid and dumb... I said that she should have a lot in common with bikes then... and left.

She was annoying.

Bikes are better then women, at least you get to ride them when ever you want.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Bikes and women.

I prefer to not choose between the two.



You know, they really have alot in common.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

At times, my wife views my bikes as competition but she always knows I'll be sleeping with her at the end of the night.

Dude, you're 15. Why worry about the chicks so much? Dating is fun and all but there is so much more to life at 15.

Consider yourself lucky. If the girlfriend I had at age 15 had turned psycho on my bike, I would have broken up with her, never married her and never divorced her. Bikes will never take you for half of your savings.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dan'ger said:


> Bikes will never take you for half of your savings.


You sure about that?


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> Bikes and women.
> 
> I prefer to not choose between the two.
> 
> You know, they really have alot in common.


Now that's funny:thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

floorguy724 said:


> Now that's funny:thumbsup:


Gotta admit, this is a pretty amusing thread


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> You sure about that?


Now that you mention it, no. :madman:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I meant i have both btw.


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

Well now, you have a cute girl who rides bikes, and a sick frame! Nice going tex.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Silly gooses.


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

ahah, :thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

you should post a picture of her and your bike then we can all help you decide...just kidding.
the best way to do it is to find a girl who rides. my wife rides, she is not crazy good but she keeps up. i taught her to ride so anygirl who is willing to try is a score. from the sounds of things your chick was riding, thats better then most girls already.
well good luck and don't worry to much.
oh yeah, next time if you don't want someone to buy something before you, don't post the link on how to buy it. that bike has been on pinkbike for a while now. it looks fun, jump on that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Formerbmx37 said:


> i am 15 and i will admit i am very imature
> i just find it hilarious every time i go over today in my head


15 years old, that's not the age for a real relationship, live your youth and dump the *****.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

shoulda broken that ho off then slapped her once maybe two times and then been out...

YEEEEEEEEEE!!!

god i crack my self up...


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

15 may not be the time for a real relationship but making out until her parent get home is always fun


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dan'ger said:


> At times, my wife views my bikes as competition but she always knows I'll be sleeping with her at the end of the night.
> 
> Dude, you're 15. Why worry about the chicks so much? Dating is fun and all but there is so much more to life at 15.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky. If the girlfriend I had at age 15 had turned psycho on my bike, I would have broken up with her, never married her and never divorced her. Bikes will never take you for half of your savings.


\

word.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Formerbmx37 said:


> 15 may not be the time for a real relationship but making out until her parent get home is always fun


I can't really talk, I'm currently 19 and I've been going out with the same girl for three and a half years now.

She still hates my bike to this day, but she doesn't complain when I call it baby, mainly because she knows the bike doesn't give a sh*t either way.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

nice story. haha.
"especially with that avatar!" lmao. this thread has some good stuff in it.
college girls is where its at. and im only 16!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

jaydrunkenpee said:


> So, what you're saying is that, she's now single? :devil:


wtf dude, your like 35.

Anyway for some reason my girl heard I had a lot of scars or something idk I just never called her. ya i'm 15 too, my bike is more important than a relationship but get it when you can if you know what I mean.:thumbsup:


----------



## audi0phile (Jul 6, 2006)

aeffertz91 said:


> nice story. haha.
> "especially with that avatar!" lmao. this thread has some good stuff in it.
> college girls is where its at. and im only 16!


Man you kids slay me, watch out for them herpes!

Snaky I feel ya, my girl and I have been together since highschool and we are going on 4+ years. While she may not ride (yet, she is in the midst of knee surgery but we did get her a bike) she does not get in the way of riding, at all.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Women can be like second hand bikes: you dont know how many people have sat on the seat or taken it for a test ride...:thumbsup:before you!

Now...before the womens lib comes over here and arrests me for that comment - which is why there probably is not many on here; let me just say that its true from my experience in life, yet on a positive note to that...

...when you find the right 2nd hand bike, you always want to ride it day and night, we always want to buy things for it to make it even better and just gaze at it while its not in use as well as lock it up and keep it safe and never want to sell it. 
The second hand bike ethos my friends.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

If your girlfreind/wife/whatever is going to be jealous of a bicycle, you might as well just start lookin' for a new one....
Even if you quit riding, someone like that will always find a reason to bytch.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm 36 and if a woman I dated said that about biking, snowboarding or surfing - one of which i'm always doing every day - I would have done the same thing; you see, any woman that said something like that, that's a red flag: she's not cool. bottom line. And we all want people that are cool around us, no matter the age. Always remember: there's plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

My chick digs me riding bikes.


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

If you are going to be an ass hole to her, I'll take her number.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

black hills tj said:


> If you are going to be an ass hole to her, I'll take her number.


you better be like 14 or 15 man


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Like a lot has mentioned, 15 just ain't the age to invest much into a relationship. At 15 I was never with a girl for more than a month or two. It's just too young to be locked down with one girl. That age you can't know what you want other than what makes you happy at the moment. Stick with what makes you happy, your bike fulltime and the occational female.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

friends with benefits...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

^^^^ Best idea ever.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

so, where are the pics?
of your bike
and your ex girlfriend

just to see if it was worth it


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

He may be young, but he made the right choice. When I was 19 I have a g/f give me the option of the bike or her. I just laughed. Glad I did. Even my wife understands that my bike will always be the other women in my life.


----------



## cybersyn (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO oh man, good job kid. that wench got exactly what she deserved. Giving people ultimatums about their hobbies, especially ones that she knew about before she started dating you, is ****ing stupid. You did the right thing. Now go find a girl who is also into biking, or at the very least, has a hobby that she can enjoy while you are out biking


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

cybersyn said:


> ...go find a girl who is also into biking, or at the very least, has a hobby that she can enjoy while you are out biking


Yeah, like sleeping with your best friend.


----------



## cybersyn (Jan 19, 2008)

FKMTB07 said:


> Yeah, like sleeping with your best friend.


I said go get another girl, not a ****, unless your into that kind of thing


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Formerbmx37 said:


> dude unless you 14 or 15 that really creepy


the only thing that matters is that SHE is 14 or 15.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

pretty funny. made the right decision too.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

mwehahaha said:


> Bikes are better then women, at least you get to ride them when ever you want.


best quote ever

*reserved for my sig


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

fool this forum has turned into a relationship forum.lol well props to u fool. i'm 16 and i've never had a problem like that. seems like everybody here has had this problem before.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Ive never had that problem thus far. It would be a tough descision for me, unless my bike somehow grew a vag...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

uh dude are you serious... You have to expect her to accept you the way you are, I know your 15... well thats older than be but yeah... if she thinks like that you shouldn't have to think over it twice. No really...

And yes with 13-15 you can enjoy chicks.


----------



## cybersyn (Jan 19, 2008)

cummings said:


> Ive never had that problem thus far. It would be a tough descision for me, unless my bike somehow grew a vag...


LMAO.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

If ya havin girl problems I feel bad for ya son.

I got 99 problems...














But a girl ain't one.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> If ya havin girl problems I feel bad for ya son.
> 
> I got 99 problems...
> 
> But a girl ain't one.


Isn't that a cheesy 50 cent song or something? Or is it Jay-Z?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I think its Jay-Z.

Im not really a fan, but the lyrics apply to the thread.


----------

